

Ask HN: top five start up cities? - gamechangr

The world knows SV is #1. What about #2-#5?
======
gamechangr
Does anyone put San Diego in there? I'm having a little debate with friends
from SD. Just curious?

------
stonemetal
NY, Boston, Austin, Seattle. Not necessarily in that order.

~~~
gamechangr
I hear Austin, Boulder, London, Portland, when we talk "startups"

NY, Wash DC, Seattle, Boston when talking about more established.

If you live in any of the above confirm or deny?

------
skylervm
New York seems to be up there.

